# Tournaments coming up?



## kerbow01 (Feb 14, 2018)

It seems like bowfishing tournaments and clubs are becoming a thing of the past. Is anyone still holding any this year? Last posts on the sticky were from a while ago so I’m hoping I’m not a few years too late


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 25, 2018)

Quite a few put on by the GBA (Georgia bowfishing association) first of the year is March 4th on Russell I believe. They have a facebook page with up to date stuff.


----------



## jtm402 (Feb 26, 2018)

Chance Lonergan Memorial Bowfishing Tournament April 14 at Wildwood Park on Clarks Hill.


----------

